# Born Of Osiris - Machine Guitar Cover



## Levik6661 (Jun 29, 2014)

hi guys , this is my born of osiris guitar cover
please leave me some comments here 
and let me improve 
i know my skills .... 
and thanks for watching !


[video=youtube_share;n0FKcQhfi-w]http://youtu.be/n0FKcQhfi-w[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Not exactly my favourite style of music but you really play it well. Nicely done.

- - - Updated - - -

By the way, welcome to GC.


----------



## Levik6661 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks !! i'll try more other style cover !!



Intrepid said:


> Not exactly my favourite style of music but you really play it well. Nicely done.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> By the way, welcome to GC.


----------

